# Our coop



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

Made this for my Lil boy and his girls.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

That is so doggone cute, I can't stand it! It's like a fairytale chicken coop. Thanks for the pictures, I needed a smile this morning and you provided it!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

That is the neatest coop ever!I love it!Excellent job!


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

Thank you.... I did my research so hopefully it's all they need.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That does look like a fairy tale chicken coop! Is that coop plastic/pvc? If so how hot does it get in there?


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

It's plastic...a Lil tykes playhouse. It's well vented the shutter close shut for the winter time. And it has some shade.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Everything looks so clean and neat. Seeing your picture sent me outside to do some weeding!


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

Lol.... not sure how well it will stay clean? I try to clean it every other day.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I would think being made of plastic it would be fairly easy to clean/disinfect!


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

Yes...I put linoleum down as a floor and put shavings on top so all I have to do is scoop and hose it out.


----------



## SunshineAcre (Apr 14, 2016)

Great Job! Love the colors!


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

Thank you... my Lil guy picked out the colors


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Too cute


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

hayutfan said:


> Thank you... my Lil guy picked out the colors


always nice to have the kids involved. I remember taking mine to the racetrack with the family. She was 4. Won $100 the first time and $75 the 2nd. i took her suggestion and added 2 horses and won $275. I only play triples. What a kid! Her father was ticked because he insisted I share it with him. I said tough chance. I had told him that gambling is at his own risk, duh!


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

Lol.....too funny. When the power ball got really high I let my Lil one pick numbers. Didn't win but it was fun hearing him tell me the numbers.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Adorable! Must be a breeze to clean!


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

Yes it is...thank u


----------

